# Spring Classics Sale



## LyfordCay (Feb 14, 2014)

Any word on if the Spring Classics sale will happen and if so when?


----------



## Crispyraisin (Nov 19, 2013)

Last year it was in April.


----------



## LyfordCay (Feb 14, 2014)

Crispyraisin said:


> Last year it was in April.


Great I was hoping to get a great deal on a Roubaix.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Last year bike sales were weak in the winter/spring due to cold weather. If this record winter weather keeps up I'd say there's a good chance it will happen this year as well. But it ultimately depends on how well bike sales are doing. If bikes are selling well then Specialized won't run a national sale.


----------



## LyfordCay (Feb 14, 2014)

I have confirmed with Specialized that the Spring Classics sale will hit the stores in Mid March. They are not set on specifics, but they did say it will help with my Roubaix purchase.


----------



## Up and Atom (Sep 1, 2006)

Bike sales must be good so far this Spring. Was hoping they would run the sale again this year.


----------



## LyfordCay (Feb 14, 2014)

Up and Atom said:


> Bike sales must be good so far this Spring. Was hoping they would run the sale again this year.



Yes I was disappointed they did not have the sale.


----------



## Up and Atom (Sep 1, 2006)

Looks like the Spring sale this year is only for equipment...

"Sign up today for the Specialized Newsletter and receive a coupon for 20% off your favorite Specialized equipment. Or, buy a Specialized bike and redeem your coupon for 40% off the most popular Specialized equipment. Thank you for helping us celebrate 40 Years of Looking Forward. Better act fast this promotion ends on April 27th, 2014."


----------

